# Late post but one worth posting!



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

First time fishing post long time lurker. Weather looked great last thursday, so plans were made. Took my 9 y/o, 7 y/o, and a friend offshore with the intention of catching enough fish for a church fish fry! We left Weeks Bay around 6:30 am. Caught a livewell full of pogies in about 20 minutes and made the long run across mobile bay. Arrived at our 1st spot (and only spot) about an hour later. It was pretty much non-stop action from when we arrived until we left. Got our limit of nice snapper pretty easy. Only managed to lose one fish to the sharks. It was fun to watch the young-uns fight the big fish. I would hook-em and put the rod in the rod holder and let the kids reel them in. We lost so many fish due to mystery break-off's (I figure kings). Then we set the anchor so we could eat lunch. While we were anchored my 9 y/o proceeds to grab the rod with the got-cha plug on it and he starts catching king fish after king fish. Must have caught 8 or 9. This boy was a fish magnet. Heck he was even catching snapper on top with the Got-cha. You couldn't ask for a better day and to spend it with my kids made it priceless. I was kind of hesitant abouth going offshore with the kids but they were great. Real troopers. They didn't whine or complain or fight once. Thank to all you guys and gals for all the advice you share on here. Unfortunately this is probably going to be a first and last post. My 3 y/o has to have a couple of surgeries this year so I am having to sell the boat. I will just get a bigger one next time! Till then.
Tight lines!
ps. i know a post without pics is worthless, so enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice catch dad!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Super awesome. Great job, dad.


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome! Got a little one on the way. Can't wait start with similar memories!:thumbup:


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Must have been nice to get some Gulf time in...Nice fish!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice! Something they will remember forever..


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report!
Good luck on the surgeries for your baby!


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

Buckyt said:


> Great report!
> Good luck on the surgeries for your baby!


Thank you!


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

SquidBrand said:


> Must have been nice to get some Gulf time in...Nice fish!


Very nice... we have had very few nice days this snapper season!


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

jcasey said:


> Very nice! Something they will remember forever..


Hands down... most memorable trip SO FAR.. hope they remember it and take me when I am old and grey.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that's one for the record book! I wish your 3year old a speedy recovery.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job Dad. I hate to hear that about your youngin, but if you dont mind posting the info on your boat please so we can go ahead and get the word out so you can sell your boat as quick as possible so you have the cash you need for your kid..

Once your boat is sold, please keep me updated on your sons progress and Im sure you will have no issues at all finding a boat to fish on through this forum. If I wasnt about to sell mine, Id tell ya to come on and fish with me anytime you want...

Good luck in the sale and a speedy recovery for your kid...


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

bamagun said:


> Great job Dad. I hate to hear that about your youngin, but if you dont mind posting the info on your boat please so we can go ahead and get the word out so you can sell your boat as quick as possible so you have the cash you need for your kid..
> 
> Once your boat is sold, please keep me updated on your sons progress and Im sure you will have no issues at all finding a boat to fish on through this forum. If I wasnt about to sell mine, Id tell ya to come on and fish with me anytime you want...
> 
> Good luck in the sale and a speedy recovery for your kid...


Got the boat listed in boats for sale. Under title "still time for snapper"
Thanks!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Great job dad! Hurry back and god speed with the little one:thumbsup:


----------

